
Show HN: Hello Advocate – a free suite of attorneys for legal workplace disputes - daviddoswell
http://app-store-download.de/app/1360739843/hello-advocate
======
daviddoswell
Hi, everyone.

I had to delete my first submission as it was not worded correctly, which
triggered the 'Unknown or expired link' exception.

Here's the US App Store link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hello-
advocate/id1360739843?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hello-
advocate/id1360739843?mt=8)

Thanks!

David

